# Harrison, MI ID: 276D10 Caesar 2yrs. stray



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Caesar 
*German Shepherd Dog*

*Large







Adult







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 276D10 *





*This is a very handsome male German Shepherd. He was found as a stray in the Harrison area and brought to the shelter. He is about two yerars old and weighs approximately 78 pounds. He has been named Caesar. He knows basic commands and walks well on a leash. He appears to be housetrained. He is looking for his previous owner or a new best friend. If you are interested or have any questions, please call the Clare County Animal Shelter at (989) 539-3221 and ask for Control No. 276D10. *





*Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Caesar: Petfinder*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*this guy is a winner !! Please, take a look-------and take him home *


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Handsome dog!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Holiday bump for Mr. Good Looking.....he sounds just about perfect.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning Bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

BUMP !! First listed on the 26th !! Take a look at this terrific guy !!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed


----------

